# best wax for wettness and depth?



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

been using dodo juice rainforest for a while now and want a change,what wax can you guys reccomend for the more wet and deep look,will be using it on moonstone blue paint(pretty light).

cheers


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Theres probably going to be a ton of answers based on preference. I would say Race Glaze 55 or Swissvax Concorso( BoS ). Zaino maybe an option, I have never used it though.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers bud..im hoping there will be so i can make up my mind.


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

what budget you on?

Bos is my preferred weapon


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

up to about 30 quid..


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

but the bos has been reccomended a fair few times to me,might take the plunge


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Vics Concourse seems to give a nice deep, wet shine from what I've seen in pictures.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

BOS again. As i always say about it,it balances depth and wetness to perfection and thats what makes it such a good wax.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You can acheive a great 'wet' look within your original budget but it's largely dependant on the quality of the prep work beforehand. With a properly carried out machine polish (or even a well executed hand polish if the paint's in reasonable condition), even 'budget' waxes can deliver the look you're after, especially if you can get a glaze on as well and apply a couple of layers of the wax.

I found Natty's 'Red' when 2/3 layers had been applied gave a really nice 'wet' gloss with great metallic flake, but this was after a machine polishing session.

BOS is a fantastic wax and is well regarded by many on here for good reason, and if you can stretch to it, then you'll have made a great purchase. But also be aware that you don't necessarily have to quadruple your budget to get the look you're after


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

victoria concourse
pinnacle souveran
p21s concourse wax


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> I found Natty's 'Red' when 2/3 layers had been applied gave a really nice 'wet' gloss with great metallic flake, but this was after a machine polishing session.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> seconded


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

My wet look fav's are CK CMW and Meguiar's #26.


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

I've not got that much experiance with detailing yet, but from what I've read, I'd forget the wax and go for a good sealant.... I've used Jetseal 109 coats x3 and the finish is amazing...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Well your prep is key so to get the best wet look focus on the polishing (a full machine polish is best), however CK RMG followed by 3x layers of Vic Concours gives a nice wet look (leave at least an hour in between each layer). Used that combo here after Megs 205:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

moonstone mo said:


> up to about 30 quid..


RUBBISH BOYS OE!

it's worth the extra tenner, search and you shall find countless pics of it's glorious works. My car's wearing 2 coats atm and i love it!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its all in the prep, waxes are limited in what they an achieve and they can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear (not suggesting your car is the latter!), but proper prep can.

If working by hand, I would suggest Lusso Revitalising Cream for use before a wax, this falls well within budget, and apply and work into the paint for a few passes on small sections to give a wet look sheen from its paint oils. Then, for a little extra wettness, the oils of Clearkote Carnauba Moose would make it my choice in your budget, inclduing the Lusso Cream mentioned above.

But it is all in the prep, so I would be focussing on this rather than the wax.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

It's definitely all about the prep, it's pretty much the key to the entire finish.

That said, if you're looking for a wax with the wow factor to really top and show off your polishing work, I recommend Vics concours or Blackfire Midnight Sun - both are deeply impressive waxes that benefit from multiple layers. :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

thank you for the replys guy.the paint work does get prepped properly and is regulary mainted..just wanted a new wax to try out vics and nattys are the contenders but thrown off the ball now with the CK range as i rate the RMG...DECISIONS DECISIONS.LOL


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Ummm, gonna confuse you even more, I'm gonna go with the CK RMG then the CK YCW, then Colly 845 as the LSP. Sorry!

P.S The Megs #26 is highly regards, both these waxes are cheap enough to just "try" out.


----------



## Junkmonkey (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah the grass is greener on the otherside.

I see pictures from details that take my breath away on both light and dark paint cars. Dodo Juice is about as good as it gets. If you honestly feel that you or the great British public can tell the difference from a pot costing £30 odd quid and £1500 then I feel you have been duped.

Have a look at some of the posts by KG Dave concerning different polishes and the resultant perception of a group of onlookers. I agree we always look for that next polish, that product that has something special.... they are within reason all of muchness. 

Pick one you enjoy working with and go for it.

Regards

JM


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

My first WOW look came from RMG/P21s 100%, and then RMG/Souveran. Both looks were really wet and deep. 

I think I like the RMG/P21s 100% the best.

I'll try the Concorso when it comes in.


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

Just my tupence worth..

I tried Heritage wax a few days ago and I'm blown away with the results, it's a liquid wax, £12... easy on easy off and looks nice and wet on silver so it should be good for other colours.. Don't know how durable it is yet though


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

how deep and wet can Moonstone Blue really look though?

I always craved the deep wet look, but have simply realised that some colours are probably never really going to offer that look - its just physics. What I have found is actually that some (lighter) colours look far better when using a product that accentuates what they already offer - maybe a bright or flakey or reflective look?

Might be worth considering what is actually really obtainable from the colour of your paint. If you want maximum depth and wetness then you should have brought a solid black car...


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

If you have a budget of £30 then try R222 Concours Look wax. R222 has the same look and gloss as Swissvax BoS but without the price tag and sadly without the fruity smellas well. Ease of use is great with the R222, just like using a fine oil on your paintwork and no white dust when buffing off.

Chris.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Vics Concour seems to deliver the goods on my Deep Black Clio - it looks incredible!


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

£ for £ I still think Clearkote nuba wax takes some beating and is the wettest looking wax I have used on solid red.


----------



## GTiHigh (May 7, 2009)

Is this ok for you ?

Royal Blue

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123560&highlight=heritage


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Poorboys Natty's Blue :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks peeps.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

needhampr said:


> £ for £ I still think Clearkote nuba wax takes some beating and is the wettest looking wax I have used on solid red.


You got any pictures?
I've got solid red and looking for a new wax. Is it better than colly 915 looks wise?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> how deep and wet can Moonstone Blue really look though?
> 
> I always craved the deep wet look, but have simply realised that some colours are probably never really going to offer that look - its just physics. What I have found is actually that some (lighter) colours look far better when using a product that accentuates what they already offer - maybe a bright or flakey or reflective look?
> 
> Might be worth considering what is actually really obtainable from the colour of your paint. If you want maximum depth and wetness then you should have brought a solid black car...


That's a very valid point actually :thumb: - Moonstone Blue, whilst a lovely colour doesn't really lend itself as well as some others to acheiving the look you're after. I wouldn't say it was impossible, but as BP says, might be better playing to it's strengths i.e emphasising the metallic flake and going for a more brighter, 'glassy' look than outright depth and wetness?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> That's a very valid point actually :thumb: - Moonstone Blue, whilst a lovely colour doesn't really lend itself as well as some others to acheiving the look you're after. I wouldn't say it was impossible, but as BP says, might be better playing to it's strengths i.e emphasising the metallic flake and going for a more brighter, 'glassy' look than outright depth and wetness?


glad it wasnt totally lost on everyone :lol:

my silver/grey Saab for example. Waxed with BoS it looked much greyer and dare I say slightly drab, but with something like P21s it looks silvery and blingy and altogether a MUCH better looking car IMHO.

Horses for course....


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Vics Concourse
CG 50/50
Pete's 53
Dodo Supernatural
CG Speed Armour (this would be my absolute recommendation simply for ease of use).


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> but with something like P21s it looks silvery and blingy and altogether a MUCH better looking car IMHO.
> 
> Horses for course....


...and eye of the beholder, usually the owner's?

My first go was with Colly and my impression was of a kind of "tinny bling"
if that makes sense. Shine was sensational, but it seemed to lack that 
elusive depth on a lighter car. Renault metallic "Stone" - more like sand, or
to be unkinder, beige!

Can you tell that the colour of my car has yet to grow on me? Everyone
else remarks on how nice the colour is, but perhaps they're just taken in by 
the very shiny finish. Anyway, having instead gone to FK1000P, and found 
the depth that _I'm_ looking for, how does it's use fit into this thread? I'm 
asking because it has so far not been mentioned. Excuse my intervention, 
I'm still very much on a learning curve here.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Steve - FK1000 is rated low for depth by the manufacturer and many on here, and is generally regarded more as a brighter, reflective glossy look. I have seen a couple of people however rate it for depth. I wonder if the bright reflective look on a lighter metallic, like yours for example, actually makes the paint look a little deeper, due to more reflections perhaps? On a black it certainly isnt as deep looking as many waxes, and looks almost more glassy - again IMHO


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Steve - FK1000 is rated low for depth by the manufacturer and many on here, and is generally regarded more as a brighter, reflective glossy look. I have seen a couple of people however rate it for depth. I wonder if the bright reflective look on a lighter metallic, like yours for example, actually makes the paint look a little deeper, due to more reflections perhaps? On a black it certainly isnt as deep looking as many waxes, and looks almost more glassy - again IMHO


From what i've seen it's no better than Jetseal, which makes me wander what all the fuss is about.

I can gurantee that Speed Armour beets Jetseal in to touch for wetness.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> You can acheive a great 'wet' look within your original budget but it's largely dependant on the quality of the prep work beforehand. With a properly carried out machine polish (or even a well executed hand polish if the paint's in reasonable condition), even 'budget' waxes can deliver the look you're after, especially if you can get a glaze on as well and apply a couple of layers of the wax.


I really have to agree with this. Does this look 'wet'?



















I think it does, and it's not one of the usual suspects.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> From what i've seen it's no better than Jetseal, which makes me wander what all the fuss is about.
> 
> I can gurantee that Speed Armour beets Jetseal in to touch for wetness.





Blazebro said:


> I really have to agree with this. Does this look 'wet'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you used FK1000? Its much different to jetseal. I have owned both but the JS was poor in so many ways IMHO - looks (saw nothing), beading, durability on paint etc etc.

Your car looks stunning, but being a fairly dark blue it will look wet and deep. I'd like to see this car (which is Moonstone Blue) EVER look deep and wet like that! Its almost silver so the only thing that will make that look deep and wet is several layers of different colour paint...


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It's not jetseal though. Here's the wifes car in the same product:










Opitseal

But I think it looks better in Speedarmour:










To answer your question, no I haven't tried it, but looking at pics i've seen I know I can get results which are similar. Just my take on it. The point is though it's as much about the prep as spending ££££'s on waxes, and when you do, choosing one that suits the car.

BTW I'd love to have a pop at the 206 with speedarmour.


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

nattys paste works well on my car, some serious glossy wetness and cheap too!


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

well ive just gone for some vics concours, gonna give this a try for the deep wet look.

Have also borrowed a workmates tub of FK1000p which im thinking i may do a 50/50 on the bonnet to see if there are any notable differences.


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Please do.

I'd be grateful of that tbh, I use FK at the mo, but fancy another wax and Vics get raves reviews I'd like a comparison.:thumb:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

Phill_S said:


> ^^ Please do.
> 
> I'd be grateful of that tbh, I use FK at the mo, but fancy another wax and Vics get raves reviews I'd like a comparison.:thumb:


will do buddy, one of the reasons i went for vics. seems to be a stayer even though its been out long time people recommend it.

spent all week going through the wax section looking for one to get lol.


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

For depth, duragloss sealants are bloody good. I know this is about waxes but i've found duragloss to be better than my (only) wax lol


----------

